# Pump running - no water - single mom



## motherhomeowner (Jun 20, 2010)

Okay, here is goes. I will give you the scenerio exactly how it happened. Yesterday, I returned home late and the first thing that I wanted to do was water the flowers. So, I went into the basement to turn the outside faucets on. (I always shut off the valves in between uses) I noticed immediately that my water pipes were dripping with condensation. I have never had this happen before. I figured since it was 95 degrees out that it was just from the humidity. So, I continued with my watering. The water pressure seemed abnormally slow. We don't have very good water pressure anyway for some reason (which I could never seem to get a straight answer about) but this was crazy. Normally if I wait until the pump shuts off, it gives us OK pressure for awhile. BUT, the pump never shut off. At that point, we still had some water though. I did some research which told me that I had better shut off the pump. So, I turned off the breaker. Well, when I flipped the breaker back on to try and get some water again, it gave nothing. NO WATER. Could I please get some ideas on what this might be?? I called the Plumber, but keep in mind that I am a single mother of 2. I have owned this home for 8 years and know that I have been taken advantage of for nearly every repair that I have needed. This one however scares me more than most. Thanks for any help you can give. Amanda


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

What kind of pump is it? Submersible or jet?

It almost sounds to me like you have a leak in the pipe somewhere, and your low water cutoff has engaged, preventing your pump from coming back on.

When you turned off the breaker, the line lost all pressure, preventing the pump from coming back on because the low water cutoff was tripped.

Just a guess at this point.


----------



## motherhomeowner (Jun 20, 2010)

Dear Alan: It is a Jet Pump. It it located in my basement. Fully accessible. When you mentioned about my pump not coming back on... It actually does come on if I turn the breaker back on, but now it's now we have no water. See, I had some water pressure last night, but I was afraid that if I let me pump continously run that it would burn up, so I turned off the breaker. Then, when I turned the breaker back on, it runs, but no water at all. 

If it is a leak somewhere, how would I find it? I suppose dig up my yard right? 

Thanks so much


----------



## motherhomeowner (Jun 20, 2010)

Also, I wanted to mention that I have had pretty horrible water pressure for awhile now. For instance, if I was watering my flowers, I had to wait until the pump shut off before I would get any steady flowing consistency. Don't know if this is related to the current issue, but I thought that if there was a leak that maybe it has been slowing getting worse ... ??


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

are you neighbors having problems with their wells? can you get water from a neighbor to prime the pump?


----------



## motherhomeowner (Jun 20, 2010)

The neighbors wells are fine. I am actually using the neighbors hose to fill up buckets of water for us to use. (bathroom, etc..) I am not sure how to prime the pump?? Do you want me to take a picture of the set up?


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

there should be a plug on top of pump that unscrews where you can prime it with water,dont run the pump dry.a picture would be good :thumbsup:


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Do you have any idea where the well casing is? What kind of piping do you have running into the inlet of the pump?


----------



## Mr. Green (May 1, 2010)

You are going to have to have a well driller look at it.

The fact the will was not producing adequate amounts of water can be a number of things.

The well was just never a good well.

The well has a screen that is corroded.

Or, if it is a bed rock intake, it has just slowed down do to time.

You have likely lost the prime because along with the other problems, the foot value did not hold water.

Is is possible to prime it again if it is not real bad, yet

Start saving for a new well. It is just a matter of time.

The fact it is a jet pump tells me the well is old and not worth putting money into.


Ask your local heath department to recommend a driller. They work with these guys and know who does an honest job.

Also, check to see if it is wet around the casing.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

with the pump breaker OFF remove the fitting on top of the pump water housing and POUR water into it till it comes out REINSTALL PLUG...then start the pump with all the faucets closed..try that..why your loosing the prime in the OFF position is the problem......possible check valve on the well side of the pump riser pipe


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Amanda,
How to prime a jet pump:
A. You will need a gallon jug of drinking water (or a neighbor's water hose with potable water), a roll of plumber's teflon tape and an adjustable wrench.
B. With the pump off, remove the largest (3/4") plug on top of the pump head. Wrap the plug clockwise only with about 2-3 flat wraps of teflon tape (as the threaded end faces you).
C. Fill the pump head with water, turn on the pump and quickly begin hand-tightening the plug in. It will sputter and bubble water around the plug a bit, but that's normal. Keep hand-tightening the plug and listen for the pump to pick up prime (the pitch will change...you can hear it). Once the pump has picked up prime, tighten the plug with the wrench (clockwise). Let it run until it cuts off. It's primed.
D. If it doesn't pick up prime, repeat the process, including replacing the teflon tape.
You likely have other problems, but that is how to prime a jet pump when the problem is IDed and corrected.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Amanda--post your location and maybe someone who is on this forum is near you, can send you a PM, and offer help. All repairmen/repairwomen are not scoundrels, just those who are not on this forum. :thumbup: David


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Thurman said:


> Amanda--post your location and maybe someone who is on this forum is near you, can send you a PM, and offer help. All repairmen/repairwomen are not scoundrels, just those who are not on this forum. :thumbup: David



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pissdoffcheroke (Sep 7, 2013)

I have the same issue, I have NO water inside my home, but the pump was still running and sounded just fine. The well is 150 down in 5 streams of water and the last 3 were rock. What the heell could have happened???????


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

This was a old thread. Mike Swearingen There is a name i remember from way back when the board just came up.


----------

